# How long are your showers?



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

For me showering is a peaceful, relaxing practise. I tend to extend the sessions to 30min sometimes. And no i don’t use it to do what you are probably thinking about. Take the captions with a grain of salt lel.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

My first shower is about 10mins long. My second shower about 20mins during the winter, 10-15mins rest of the seasons. If I take a third or fourth shower it's quick, around 10mins if that.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I think they're about 10-15 minutes, but I don't leave the water on while I'm washing myself because it rinses the body wash away before I can use it properly.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

About 10-15 minutes. I like it hot but not too hot. Bearable. A steamy hot shower is refreshing for me. Sometimes after washing I just stand there and think. My mind wonder in the shower.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

5-10 minutes. I'm not usually in a rush, I just don't take very long. Back when I had long hair to shampoo and condition it took a lot longer. Now that I shave my head I'm in and out pretty fast.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd say 5-10 minutes on days I only shave the pits and don't shampoo my hair. It's fast cause I only soap up the important areas. 15-20 minutes on days I shampoo/condition my hair and shave more than the pits. Rarely it will be over 30 minutes if I do the whole shebang- shaving the legs and exfoliation. 

I shampoo my hair about 2-3 times a week or so.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Usually 5-10 minutes, I feel like 15 minutes is a long time for a shower


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

It seems like about 10-15 for me, depending. I like hot showers and sometimes I tend to daydream and take too long. I wash my hair and condition my beard about 3 times a week, because I worry about having a dirty beard, so that takes longer.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

The morning one is usually as long as time permits. I'll jump in and out after a workout in the evening.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10-15 minutes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I bet most of the people in this thread would pee in a pool without a second thought. :*


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

around 10 mins i'd guess. i'd like them to be quicker but after i'm done i go into a trance for like 5 mins and just stand there like a dope. :con


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

5-10 minutes, no rush.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Let me just put it to you this way. I shower so infrequently that I can afford to splurge when I do. If I don't stink or feel dirty, I don't shower for a few days. I don't sweat much so I don't stink.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Around 5 minutes if I don't wash my hair which I only do every few days.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

bothers me how much soap / gel to use.

put it on every part, it just slides off!!!

ƒƒranticc pour, rub... white or colours.. how long it sticks on? 

how much spend? 500ml... buy 10 or just one? how long a bottle lasts?

rinse time nice, but cannot see every limbs or parts areas. did it all just come off before spraying water jets?? 

i get a re-shower too often. when clean & dry, a humid environment, can seem stinky & sweaty straight after! Next. my theology: a shower not ultimate immortal fresh skin! time ticks. even immediate.. ready for sleep.. must just survive and make do.. sleep atop the duvet! wake to stink!!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If it weren't for the propane bill (I need it hot), I'd probably take half hour or longer showers. But I try to keep it under 15 minutes.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Since the bathroom was refurbished last year, there is finally a shower here. But I am far too used to baths, after decades. I like them hot and deep, and it probably takes about 15 minutes on average (not including waiting for the bath to fill).


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

10-20 minutes, it depends really. If it's cold outside I usually shower longer than when it's warmer.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Usually abt 10 mins. 5 if I'm rushing, could be 30+ if I'm doing "the works" lol washing hair, deep conditioning, shaving everywhere. Sometimes I brush my teeth in there. With all the singing breaks and reflecting on random **** it can take forever.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

It depends.. I just like the feeling of standing there, letting the water pour over my head. Zen zone. I get out and go back in if I put a hair mask on, so sometimes 30.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Probably 20-30 minutes which is ridiculously long. But considering I only shower once or twice a week, then it's not so bad.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

I have to say I don't know.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

I'd say mine take from 10 to 15 minutes. I like to think deeply about life in the shower. Also, I read somewhere that people who take longer showers tend to use it as a substitute for physical human contact, and I think I do that a bit too.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I would say about 5 minutes or close to 10. I'm very mindful of using too much water so I try to be quick. Wash my hair first and then everywhere else. It sucks because I enjoy showers and wish it was longer


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

A five minute shower equals less then a bath of water (as long as it's not a power shower; that is)


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

But who showers more often? Men or women?


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

Showers help me relax. I spend a fair bit of time in my shower. 15-20 minutes sometimes even more. :smile2:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Bout 4 foot


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably not much more than about 5 minutes - it's not something I would normally think about.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

10-15 min


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

showers are supposed to be as short as posible, just jump in, get clen jump out dry and dressed,, zoom zoom
besides long showers waste waaaay too much water, unless you have a shower water recycling system


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

About 20mins. I usually use it as my one place and time in the day to be relaxed and a refuge as the same time. Unfortunately I really need to deprive myself of even that now, and just see showers as a task/function to simply get in, get clean, and get out, as quick as possible.

I would take baths if I can, but the water always gets cold quick and I am just sitting in my own soapy filth. And I remember I always end up getting a cold when I do.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yOU ASK: HOW LONG IS MY SHOWER? 

mY ANSWER: ABOUT 7.5 INCHES. 

You asked and I've told you. Thanks.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

10-15 minutes usually...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

15-30 mins


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

5 minutes. I get wet, i soap, wash and rinse and get out. I hate wasting too much water. I take much longer when it's a bath though. Listen to music and soak for a while to relax as much as possible.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10-15.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

5-10 minutes


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh at least a good 30 minutes. Is it weird I sit on the floor and shower, I just space out and enjoy the warmth. It's so soothing and calming.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

5-10 minutes all while dodging the periodic episodes of scorching water when my landlord uses his sink.

I don't really enjoy showers and I'd rather get the damn thing over with.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'm between 5-10, not 5 like I thought. I don't rush, just do what I have to and I'm out, sometimes I'll stand under the water for a minute to soak in the atmosphere.


----------



## beargi (Jul 10, 2019)

A little over 5 mins. I got a bob cut to shorten it.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

My ears are allergic to water (honestly, I am not making this up) so I cannot stay in long. I cannot go swimming either. Its a sad life.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Like 10


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe 8-10 minutes twice a day. Three a day if I work and get off early. No rush. Sometimes I'll space out for a few minutes. It's too hot to stay in there for long this time of year when there's no such thing as cold water.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

About 5 to 10. On the days that I work I typically take a couple showers, though.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

10 mins. Sometimes my back hurts so I let hot water run on my back so like 20 mins.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Man, if I still had my rubber ducky and submarine I could be in there for hours. Have I mentioned I like to snorkel in the bathtub?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe 10-15 minutes. I enjoy showering so I may
end up staying a bit more than I need to sometimes.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Long enough to use up all the water


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Long*

Mine are usually long. I think my record was 40 minutes but only 'cause my skin was pruning and the water was cooling.

Showers are one of my few safe-spaces where I get to just think. The problem is I get trapped in my own head and forget that there's stuff going on. :lol


----------



## crystalkerosene (Apr 18, 2014)

good thing this post didn't ask about baths!


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't take baths, to me I don't like sitting in a pool of my own filth. If I lived alone and had one of those big garden tubs in the bathroom, I might get in one just to soak and listen to music to relax. But I wouldn't tell anyone. lol 

I do like long showers though. I don't usually take long showers at home because I'd get yelled at for wasting electricity but at the gym I tend to take long showers. There is rarely anyone else in the shower area, and all of them have curtains anyway.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

10 minutes or so...


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

15-20 minutes. I like an invigorating shower in the morning 🙂


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

Are 15 minute showers considered long?


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

depends if I am alone in shower. alone typically half hour when sharing takes more time to finish


----------



## sushivad (Nov 24, 2019)

15-20 min. I have a routine and if I don’t complete it, I don’t feel completely fresh&clean.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I prefer a nice hot bath over a shower!


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Usually 10


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

How is 10-15 minutes a form of meditation? :lol I usually take about 20 minutes...longer if I take my time, and maybe about 10 minutes if I'm rushing.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Tsunami

how many were born with firstname "YOU" & lastname = "YOU"
and bored of that

YOU!!!!! & YYOOURRRRRRRR EVERYTHING Possessions & Family & YOURRRRR friends whom most beloved item of this planet = YOURRRRR FFF ~~~~~FONE!!! & YOURRRR CIGARETTES the most devastatingly dangerously immature addictions

one cannot continue to survive without the must heavenly object being so smatteringly prettiest jewellery of touchyfeelygroper flatscreened toy to be licked and stuffed anywhere and renewed, replaced immediately daily


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Used to take 15-20 minute showers - actually in the shower getting wet that long - but now very quick so I can sleep in more: now they're like 5 minutes.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

20+ if I'm washing my hair 🙂


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Anywhere between 5-30 minutes. When I'm not in a rush I like to relax and take my time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

15-20 when i had long hair. 5-10 now


----------

